# Drucke für Benutzer beschränken bis zu einen gewissen Kontingent



## aquila (2. Mai 2005)

Liebe Community!

Ich habe da mal ein kniffliges Thema. Ich benötige für ein großes Netzwerk eine Druckbeschränkung für die einzelnen User.
Ich habe ein Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Umgebung mit hauptsächlich Windows XP Rechnern. 

*Funktion:*
Dh. User 01 darf nur 200 Seiten im Jahr drucken 
od. Die User in der Organisationseinheit dürfen nur 200 Seiten im Jahr drucken dürfen. 

Sobalt Sie das Kontingent erreicht haben muss der Druckauftrag verweigert werden.
Ein weiteres Problem ist das es mehrer Drucker gibt und natürlich jeder Druck egal welcher Drucker es ist gezählt werden muss. 

Ich weiß das es spezielle Drucker/Kopierer gibt bei denen ein solch ein Begrenzung möglich ist. Jedoch muss ich eine Lösung mit der bestehenden Hardware finden. Ist es irgendwie möglich so eine Druckerbeschränkung auf einen Windows 2000 Server einzurichten?
Oder gibt es eine spezielle Software mit der man soetwas bewerkstelligen kann?

Ich danke jetzt schon mal für eure Hilfe...!


----------



## IAN (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo Aquila,

wir setzen diese Software unter W2003 (XP) ein:
http://www.capellatech.com/products/print_tracking/megatrack.cfm
Vorteil hierbei bist das jedes belibige Gerät egal ob Drucker oder Kopierer unterstützt wird da die Konfiguration über den Printserver erfolgt.
Administration ist sehr leicht und übersichtlicht. Zudem gibt es die Möglichkeit bei Druckaufträgen die Eingabe von Kostenstellen zu erzwingen. Selbstversändlich ist die sind die Druckkontingente für jeden User einzelnd einstellbar. Ebenso besteht die Möglichkeit über Kartenleser die Authentifizierung am Kopierer zu steuern.

Gruß IAN


----------



## aquila (4. Mai 2005)

Wow, das schaut wirklich sehr gut aus habe gerade an diese Firma eine Email geschrieben mit noch ein paar fragen - Wie siehts da eigendlich mit den Kosten aus?
Und vorallem muss ich bei jedem User einzeln ein Quota anlegen od. kann ich für viele gleichzeitig das machen?


----------



## IAN (4. Mai 2005)

Nein, Quotas können auch über Gruppen verwaltet werden.
Anbei die Auflistung der Module:

 MegaTrack 3.1 SMB   HEK VK 
 Basis für 1 Druckserver, 500 Benutzer und 40 Drucker M20/SMB 984,00 1200,00 
 Erweiterungspaket Projektkostenmodul* (Serverlizenz) (Optional) M20/ALLS 492,00 600,00 
 Erweiterungspaket Quotierungsmodul (Serverlizenz) (Optional) M20/QUOTAE  2214,00    2700,00 


 *MegaTrack 3.1 Projektkostenmodul Clientlizenzen (benötigt M20/ALLS oder M20/ALLE)    
 5 Arbeitsplatzlizenzen M20/CL5 410,00 500,00 
 25 Arbeitsplatzlizenzen M20/CL25 738,00 900,00 
 50 Arbeitsplatzlizenzen M20/CL50 1230,00 1500,00 
 100 Arbeitsplatzlizenzen M20/CL100 1886,00 2300,00 
 500 Arbeitsplatzlizenzen M20/CL500 2460,00 3000,00 

MegaTrack Softwarewartung und Updatevertrag. Software-Wartung beträgt x% vom Kaufpreis Softwarewartung (Updateberechtigung z.B. von 3.1 nach 3.2) und Support  M30/MT 16% 16% 

Gruß
IAN


----------



## aquila (11. Mai 2005)

Ich danke dir vorerst für deine Antwort - ich melde mich in diesem Threat bei Fragen gegebenfalls nochmals. Ich habe jetzt Verbindung mit der Fa. aufgenommen...Ich glaube das ist genau das richtige für mich!


----------

